# Router Verbindungsproblem zu Provider



## dadiscobeat (11. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

hab da ein Problem mit meinem neuen und ersten Router. Bisher habe ich mich normal über eine Breitbandverbindung bei T-Online eingewählt. Nun habe ich gestern diesen Router bekommen und habe diesen, wie in der Anleitung beschrieben installiert. Nun habe ich folgendes Problem und zwar kann sich der Router nicht zu T-Online verbinden.

Ich habe bei den Zugangsdaten folgendes angegeben.
Beispiel: (A=Anschlusskennung, T=T-Online Nummer, M=Mitbenutzernummer)
Benutzername: AAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTT#MMMM@t-online.de
Ist die T-Online Nummer zwölfstellig, z.B. 320012345678, bitte die Raute (#) NICHT eintragen.

Ich habs dann auch noch mit Raute versucht weils nicht geklappt hat und wieder das gleiche.
Ich habe an den Verbindungen an sich nichts geändert. Ich habe nur den Router zwischen DSL-Modem und PC gesteckt. Die Anschlüsse hierfür stimmen auch, da es sonst keine Möglichkeit gibt und die Anleitung zur Installation eigentlich idiotensicher ist.
Ich hab den Router dann in meinem Browser über http://192.168.1.1 aufgerufen und habe  wie beschrieben PPPoe eingestellt. Meine Benutzerdaten eingegeben wie beschrieben und wollte dann über den Connect-Button eine Testverbindung herstellen.
Es kam immer nur eine Fehlermeldung, dass der Router keine Verbindung aufbauen kann.

Das eigenartige ist aber nun, dass ich im moment zwar am Router angeschlossen bin, mich aber weiterhin über meine alte Breitbandverbindung einwählen kann. 
Mit wurde gesagt, dass dies aber eigentlich gar nicht möglich sei. 

Ich bin mit meinem Latein und meinen Nerven am Ende und weiss nicht mehr weiter. Ich habe zwar verschiedene Bekannte gefragt, die sich auf mit sowas auskennen, aber keine wusste wo hier das Problem liegt.

Wäre für jeden Tipp sehr sehr dankbar.

Der Router ist ein Linksys Broadband Firewall Router Modell: BEFSX41

MFG

daDiscoBeat


----------



## Ben Ben (11. Dezember 2004)

Naja jeder Router hat doch irgendwo ein Log, was steht denn zum Zeitpunkt des Einwahlfehlers da drin?

Das andere, wie hast du denn deinen PC angeschlossen, als das die Breitbandverbindung lokal vom PC möglich sein soll?
Kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass wenn du nen Aufbau von PC <-> Router <-> Modem hast du mit deinem PC über das DSL-Ethernet Modem ne direkte Verbindung aufbauen kannst.....


----------



## dadiscobeat (11. Dezember 2004)

Hmm ... Unter Log hab ich noch gar ned geschaut. War aber deaktiviert. Muss es nochmal versuchen, damit ich da nen Eintrag bekomme.

Der Aufbau ist ganz einfach. Vom Splitter zum Modem (hier hat sich nix geändert) vom Modem zum Router (Anschluss hier ist bezeichnet als Internet) und dann sind hier noch 4 Ports für die "Endgeräte" und hier hängt an Port 1 der PC über eine stinknormale Netzwerkkarte. Quasi Netzwerkkarte im PC geht zu Router an Port 1.

MFG

daDiscoBeat


----------



## dorado (14. Dezember 2004)

Bei den meisten Mehrport-Routern ist der "Internet"-Port und Port 1 (oder Port 4) zusammengeschaltet. Bedeutet, du darfst Port 1 (Port4) nicht verwenden, wenn der "Internet"-Port angeschhlossen ist.


----------



## FrankO (16. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
hab das gleiche Problem wie Ben Ben



> Das eigenartige ist aber nun, dass ich im moment zwar am Router angeschlossen bin, mich aber weiterhin über meine alte Breitbandverbindung einwählen kann.



wie soll das den funktionieren? 

entweder ist der Router am DSL Modem angeschlossen oder der Rechner direkt, oder hab ich da irgendwas nicht verstanden?

Kannst Du mit dem Rechner direkt eine Verbindung aufbaun ohne über den Router zu gehn?

Viele Grüße aus Hessen?


----------



## dadiscobeat (16. Dezember 2004)

Problem gelöst !

Vielen Dank !

MFG

daDiscoBeat


----------

